# Tiny Inline 4 Cylinder IC



## kcmillin (May 22, 2011)

Iv'e been waiting a long time to post a thread in this section, and am proud to say I have finished the TI4.

Here are the pics.






























































Kel


----------



## kuhncw (May 22, 2011)

Congratulations, Kel!

That is a nice looking little 4 cylinder. I like the style and the rocker cover really sets it off.

I've enjoyed following your build.


Regards,

Chuck


----------



## Dave G (May 22, 2011)

Very nice, Kel. Thanks for sharing, Dave


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 22, 2011)

Very Cool!!

What's next?


----------



## awJCKDup (May 22, 2011)

Great job Kel, I like the 4 into 1 exhaust header. Yeah just great.

John


----------



## dsquire (May 22, 2011)

Kel

That is a fantastic looking engine. I have been waiting to see the finished picture and it was definitely worth the wait. Now comes the fun of playing with it. Thanks for showing it to us. Thm:


Cheers *knuppel2*

Don


----------



## cfellows (May 22, 2011)

Oh, Man, you covered up the rocker arms! :big: Looks great Kel. Very nice project. 

Chuck

Edit:

The tubing work on the engine is very nicely done.

Chuck


----------



## steamer (May 22, 2011)

I love the engine Kel...Well Done!

 :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


Dave


----------



## jonesie (May 22, 2011)

nice job kel, looks real good. waiting to hear it run. jonesie


----------



## metalmad (May 23, 2011)

Fantastic Job Kel
Congratulations Buddy :bow:
Pete


----------



## ChrisB (May 23, 2011)

Stunning, simply stunning.

Amazing work :bow:


----------



## Davide.C (May 23, 2011)

th_wav Thm:


----------



## Groomengineering (May 23, 2011)

Very nice Kel!  :bow:

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## kcmillin (May 23, 2011)

Thank you very much guys! Your kind comments are much appreciated, and it fuels my ambition. This is truly an amazing forum, one of a kind. When it comes to model engineering not everybody gets it, but here, all is shared amongst people who do. The help received here is priceless, I can safely say that this engine would not have been possible without this place.

 Steve, Whats next? Hmmm, I have been waiting to do something a little simpler before the next big project. I have been contemplating coming up with some strange engine, or combination of different engines. Something stupid, pointless, and without purpose, but an actual running engine. It will have to have a lot of extra motion and do dads that have an integral part of the engine, but at the same time completely unnecessary. Like a Rube-Goldberg device, but an engine. I have not put too much thought into yet though. It might not be so simple after all.

Kel


----------



## ironman (May 23, 2011)

As I said before Kel. Great sounding engine and seems to have plenty of spunk. Thm:
I sent you a PM today but don't know if youy had a chance to read it yet. If it is not there, let me know and I will resend it.

I am in need of a small 1/2HP electric Motor turning around 1725 RPM for my Gene Switzer Cam Grinder. Had a motor/gearbox from a hospital bed with 90 RPM from the gearbox. Took the gearbox off of it and get 1050 RPM from just the motor. Would have to use some weird pulley combo to get 12,000 RPM from my grinding spindle.

Always looking for a small diameter motor I can use on that thing with at least 1725 RPM.

Anyway, the 4 cyl Inline is a great project you should be proud of. Was just wondering if you were going to place it in the download section or maby sell sets of plans for it or what.
Ray (ironman)


----------



## Maryak (May 23, 2011)

Kel,

Late for your party - sorry ................another great motor. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## MrMetric (May 28, 2019)

I just bought the plans (minutes ago) and can attest to the fact that they are nicely done.  It looks like a fun build.


----------



## scottyp (Jul 14, 2019)

Fellow North Dakotan here -  I also just ordered the plans today and received them promptly.  Looking forward to the build journey.


----------

